# control PID con operacionales



## guitarmen (Oct 25, 2009)

hola, quiero hacer un control PID con operacionales para controlar una carga que va conectada a los 220 Vac. alguien tiene algun circuito con los valores de los componente.

saludos


----------



## rcg (Oct 27, 2009)

chuta lo veo complicado ya que en el PID entran bastentes formulas, lo que podrias lograr seria un control por histeresis con operacionales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2009)

guitarmen dijo:


> hola, quiero hacer un control PID con operacionales para controlar una carga que va conectada a los 220 Vac. alguien tiene algun cuircuito con los valores de los componente.



Me parece que no tenes idea de lo que estas pidiendo. "Los valores de los componentes" son lo que fijan los parámetros del PID y a menos que hagas un esquema desacoplado con regulación independiente de las constantes P, I y D, es necesario tener los parámetros del PID ya identificados, y como acá la bola de cristal no ufnciona, no se como se te ocurre que alguien los calcule por vos...a menos que haga magia..
Y el circuito es bastante tonto: un amplificador, un derivador y un integrador, todos ellos con A.O. y se calculan bastante facilmente. Cualquier libro de A.O. básico tiene todo lo que necesitas para armar un PID....básico

Nota: El PID no te va a controlar la carga a 220V en forma directa...


----------

